

16 TIPS FOR RUNNING A SUCCESFULL PHISHING SCAM - troyhunt
http://www.troyhunt.com/2012/06/16-tips-for-running-succesfull-phishing.html

======
ColinWright
You've got it entirely wrong. Most of these "mistakes" are deliberate. See
here for a link to the discussion on Quora:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4009653>

And yes, I notice how your title is a clever mock of the things you're
pointing out. It's all in capitals, and it has a spelling error. Very good.

It's also against the HN site guidelines.

And irritating.

